# Help with 5d Mark III



## dumdumkc (May 8, 2013)

I have so many problems with my 5D3 don't get me wrong it is a super good camera. I love it. But I wanted to see if any of you have the same problems as I am having.

I have these with 24-70 usm I, 16-35 II, 70-200 II.

1, The focus dots will suddenly blink in red with out touching any button. Just like you are moving the camera around and suddenly it will blink with no reason. (I am on auto focus mode) happens once a while.

2, The indicator in the back of camera (the one shows if the camera is functioning or not). My camera is OFF I just pick it up from my camera's bag it blinks. A lots of time it happens.

3, Somehow ( thought this is weather seal) dust can get inside the camera while I have my lens on. It is on my focus screen. and seem like. I tried to clean but seem like now the dust is in between the view finder and the focus screen. Is there anything I can do about that? (it just past the warranty, funny is it just past few days) :'(

Just wonder if any one has the same problem?

Thanks all,


----------



## akraj (May 8, 2013)

regarding 1) it's possible that you may have mistakenly pressed the dof preview button


----------



## John (May 8, 2013)

it's not uncommon to have a dust speck visible in your viewfinder. it has eventually happened with all of my cameras (1D's). it is annoying to look at, but i've been told that it doesn't effect the camera's ability to take images at all. i've also been told that it isn't worth trying to remove the specks. i think that they get blown up into the viewfinder screen when one blows air into the camera to clean the sensor.

i don't think that a speck of dust (or even a couple of them) in your viewfinder should bother you at all.


----------



## dumdumkc (May 8, 2013)

Actually the dust might not be just dust. I really don't know what they are but first I saw a dot on the view finder so I was super stupid with my first reaction is took the lens out (in the middle of the job) and tried to clean that "dust" with the lens pen. Then I realized it wasn't dust. It might be oil or something (don't ask me how that happened I don't know either, may be because of the lubricant in the brand new lens 70-200). Any way, then after I brush it (I thought it was dust) then I saw my view finder is smooch with debris all over then I realized I am *******. so after I got home use those sensor cleaning kit. I have cleaned 90% of the debris, however just at the upper left hand corner no matter what I do, there's still a very light smooch dust cloud I can't get rid of (that's what makes me think they are on the other side of the focus screen. As well as one little dot below the center circle I can't do anything about them. But the worst, I see there are some lines (may be scratches at the focus screen) that I have created during the cleaning process. May be I should just buy a new focus screen and replace with my existing one. But I am so worry if I will screw more things up.


----------



## Sporgon (May 8, 2013)

^

Yes, warning to those that don't know. Brushing focus screen with a lens brush can charge the screen with static and turn it into a dust magnet. 

Also regarding dust: rule of thumb: if dust spec looks blurred through viewfinder it is likely to be on the lower ( outside ) surface and may shift with blower. If dust looks very sharp through viewfinder it's most probably inside ( upper surface ) of screen and can't be reached without removing the screen. 

Dont you just love user interchangeable screens


----------



## Skulker (May 8, 2013)

no idea about the blinking red lights, I've not seen that.

The light on the back indicates that the camera is active, it happens occasionally. It's just letting you know its doing something. Its not something I would worry about I don't think its a fault.

I echo what the others say about dust. I stay away from messing if I can and only clean very carefully and only if really needed.


----------



## celltech (May 8, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> ^
> Dont you just love user interchangeable screens



Sadly, the 5D3 focus screen is not considered user interchangeable. I tried to clean mine and messed up the crap out of it. It's a very soft, laser etched plastic and damages before you know what has happened.

That being said, you can find a new one for $15 and it really is not hard to replace if you are careful. I did mine and kept pulling it back out to blow off specks of whatever happened to float on it. At some point it was pretty much clean and I quit trying. Dust will get on them and just live with it if a blower won't take it off. It will not affect the image or camera operation at all.


----------



## dumdumkc (May 9, 2013)

celltech said:


> Sadly, the 5D3 focus screen is not considered user interchangeable. I tried to clean mine and messed up the crap out of it. It's a very soft, laser etched plastic and damages before you know what has happened.
> 
> That being said, you can find a new one for $15 and it really is not hard to replace if you are careful. I did mine and kept pulling it back out to blow off specks of whatever happened to float on it. At some point it was pretty much clean and I quit trying. Dust will get on them and just live with it if a blower won't take it off. It will not affect the image or camera operation at all.



Could you please advise. Where can you get for 15? I been seeing it for 40 bucks.
Thanks,


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 9, 2013)

If you have a grip installed I can act weird if its loose or contacts are dirty. Also you could be bumping the grip buttons. Overall I would say send it back to Canon with your list of complaints. They will clean the sensor and replace the screen. They have the tools and clean environment to get it all back to original condition. Don't mess with it anymore yourself or you might cause more damage. One fellow dropped a micro screw inside when trying tochangethe screen and never was able to get it out.

Send it back and pay your dues... It will be worth it.


----------



## celltech (May 9, 2013)

dumdumkc said:


> celltech said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, the 5D3 focus screen is not considered user interchangeable. I tried to clean mine and messed up the crap out of it. It's a very soft, laser etched plastic and damages before you know what has happened.
> ...


myfriggincamera.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=531


----------



## koffie5D (May 9, 2013)

nice thread,
i do see problem #2 sometimes on my 5d3, it happens mostly when i take off the lens or plug in a battery.

talking about batteries, if i take my battery out of my 5d3 and look through the viewfinder its all dark and no focus can be archieved.
i would really know why that is.

i do have problem #3 too, a little (fuzzy) dustspek on the right upper corner of my viewfinder.
i dont care to much about it because it doesnt bother me so much.
maybe over a year i send my camera in for a cleaning/inspection.


----------



## sanj (May 9, 2013)

I have not noticed any of there problems.


----------



## dumdumkc (May 9, 2013)

koffie5D said:


> nice thread,
> i do see problem #2 sometimes on my 5d3, it happens mostly when i take off the lens or plug in a battery.
> 
> talking about batteries, if i take my battery out of my 5d3 and look through the viewfinder its all dark and no focus can be archieved.
> ...



The batteries are out and viewfinder is darker. I have that scenario too.


----------



## koffie5D (May 9, 2013)

dumdumkc said:


> The batteries are out and viewfinder is darker. I have that scenario too.



found it,
considering the 5d3 has almost the same viewfinder as the 7d has i found this
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/E7D/E7DVIEWFINDER.HTM


> Note that due to the transmissive display, when there's no battery in the EOS 7D, its viewfinder becomes dark and clouded.


everyday i learn a thing.


----------



## moocowe (May 9, 2013)

dumdumkc said:


> 1, The focus dots will suddenly blink in red with out touching any button. Just like you are moving the camera around and suddenly it will blink with no reason. (I am on auto focus mode) happens once a while.



This was annoying me too, until I realised the focus points blink when the camera changes orientation if you have it set up to use different points for portrait and landscape.


----------

